

Do You Suffer From Decision Fatigue? - gromy
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/21/magazine/do-you-suffer-from-decision-fatigue.html?pagewanted=all

======
cek
I really enjoyed this article. When I've been in a role where I had to make
tons of decisions I would regularly visit the sandwich bar in the cafe and
simply ask the person behind the counter to "make me a sandwich. I don't care
what you put on it, I don't want to decide anything else today."

This probably just made me feel better.

I firmly believe in the maxim: 90% of the decisions you make don't matter so
spend as little time on those as possible; focus on the 10% that do.

